# Help



## Rob Atkins (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi everyone

We are in the process of buying an appartment in Lovere on Lake Iseo, Lombardy initially as a holiday home with a view to eventually moving there permenantly.

I have a strong basic grasp of Italian and am taking lessons to improve. 

My initial concern is to ensure we set up all the necessary utilities and local taxes correctly. We have our Codice Fiscale and Italian Bank account set up but any pointers or advice on how to set up all the bills for the property would be much appreciated.

Many thanks in anticipation.


Rob


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Utilities are relatively easy. If you're abroad the bigger issue might be figuring out how to pay. If you're asking somebody to keep an eye on the place while you are away it might make sense to ask them to pay the bills on your behalf.

If you have an online Italian account then this shouldn't be a problem but if you're not online it can be an issue.

Taxes? You're supposed to keep up with things. Currently IMU is twice yearly. I think June/Dec but exact deadlines can change. The new garbage tax should have bills sent out.


----------

